# A muffler + gasoline + gunpowder =



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Genius! 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100206/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_human_rocket_failure


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, it probably sounded like a good idea on paper


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

hummmm....age does not equate to wisdom in this case


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, this is the Darwin Award Association calling, may I please speak with the 62-year-old idiot sledder who has a homemade rocket strapped to his back:googly:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I think somebody watched a few to many Roadrunner/Coyote cartoons as a kid


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I should send him a business card


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I think he just did not try hard enough


----------

